# Secrets of Players Revealed!



## jjolove187 (Jan 7, 2007)

http://becomeaplayer.com/articles/keepawomaninterested.htm

I ran across this website while researching how men who are players operate and I must say that this is some valuable information. I plan to use some the techniques myself.






While reading, I thought about my exes and how ugly they were inside and out and I wonder why and how I even allowed myself to fall for such creeps and I realized that they (whether conciously or not) used the "push and pull" (give a little and then distant themselves) technique on me.

It's sad but this is what guys do. I know that alot of men are dogs but I never knew what it was that they were actually doing to get me in the first place. I am not an easy catch and I'm sure most of us on here aren't but with this player's manual anyone of us can fall victim.

But for the most part ladies, the information on this site is so helpful and I bet I'll be able to spot a player from now on and play along with him, lol.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 7, 2007)

LMAO! That's definitely worthwhile info! Glad I have no worries about stuff like that anymore!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 7, 2007)

I wish I saw this maybe 8 years ago! It would've helped LOTS!


----------



## han (Jan 7, 2007)

great info thanks for shareing!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 8, 2007)

That is a great read. I don't really have that problem, but I used to get it all the time in high school. *sigh*


----------



## jessimau (Jan 8, 2007)

Definitely good info. I'm waiting for my BF to propose and I think I should maybe use this tactic. That way maybe he'll realize how much life would suck without me because I won't be around as much. Nothing extreme, just not being always available and spending all our weekend together.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 8, 2007)

lol..wow..hm


----------



## fickledpink (Jan 8, 2007)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 8, 2007)

I guess its kind of similar to "The Rules" but for men.


----------



## katrosier (Jan 8, 2007)

lol what a load of crap! I feel sorry for guys who follow "the rules"


----------



## veilchen (Jan 10, 2007)

That's a great example of how scary (and simple) the truth can be, but it's good to know!

Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 14, 2007)

UGH! I'm grossed out thinking of the thousands of pigs reading that page


----------



## Sabrosa (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks sooo much for sharing


----------



## Aprill (Jan 16, 2007)

interesting!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 16, 2007)

Am I weird that this doesn't bother me? lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 24, 2007)

haha, maybe im too emotional, but that page made me sick. What a revolting thought.

I guess I was stupid to think that most men just want to:

A. get laid but also B. find someone to care about and who truly cares about them.

Man do I feel naive. Stupid internet :sleepyhead:


----------



## renee604 (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't worry ladies, there's a site just for us [ PlayettePage.com ] How To Get A Guy To Like You, Get Guys To Notice You


----------



## chocobon (Jan 28, 2007)

Thnx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 29, 2007)

Lord,,,, I wish I had seen this years ago. I could have written it myself!!!oliceman:


----------



## charish (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks for sharing. i've been through that in the past but not anymore. thank God.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 7, 2007)

Lol


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for posting this!


----------

